# Kara



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

RE: My dad just had a quadruple bypass last week

Kara I will keep you and your dad in my prayers. I pray he heals quickly with no complications and that you can get some rest so that you can be there for him.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for starting this thread Katrina.


Kara,
Please know that we are thinking of your father,praying and sending good thoughts to Texas. I hope you get a chance to go see him and relax. Take care---I know it's hard right now:hug:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Your welcome. I just wanted Kara to know that her forum family cared and I had't found a thread just for her but I have been gone for a week and a lot of post have been placed so I just started this one.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kara - hugs and healing thoughts to your dad.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Kara big hugs to your during this hard time. I pray that all is well with your father!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Kara. We will keep you and your father in our thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Kara, we are all thinking of you and praying for a full recovery for your dad.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara, just letting you know that you, your father and your family will be in our prayers. Healing thoughts and prayers are heading his way....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks SO much you guys! you made me tear up!

Katrina, I'm sorry I didn't get back to you yet on the harness, But I haven't forgotten about it, Just life and my dad 

It really means so much! When I read Missy's post, I could really relate because that is where my head was at the time and I didn't want to hijack, but just know that I'm there with you, Missy and you and your family are in my prayers too.

You all are TOO sweet. Boy, do I miss the forum. I can't wait til the fall when I have more time to spend here.

My dad went home on Sunday and he sounds pretty good, making jokes and being himself. I just really hope he heeds some of the doctor's advice on diet and exercise the surgery only does so much and he has to change some habits, I suppose we all do and that's easier said than done.

Hugs and love,
Kara

PS. Now I am off to the vet with Gucci for shots and check up. I'll post an update later later!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Kara, I feel so bad!! I had missed this all together. I am so sorry that you had to go through this and hope your Dad continues to heal - and heed the doctors warnings and take good care of himself. I will keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am sorry that I missed this thread as well. Kara, wishing your dad a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My prayers for your Dad's continued good recovery. Been there, done that with my Dad, so I know how your feel. :hug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Kara,
Sorry I missed this.
I'm sending myy prayers for your dad and also for you.
I hope that his recovery goes well and that you feel strength, as you and your family go through this.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> My dad went home on Sunday and he sounds pretty good, making jokes and being himself. I just really hope he heeds some of the doctor's advice on diet and exercise the surgery only does so much and he has to change some habits, I suppose we all do and that's easier said than done.


I hope he continues to do well Kara. We're keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you soooo much! :kiss: The most amazing people own Havs 

We just got back from the vet and Gucci is dry heaving now  I better go give her some lovin and make sure she's ok. I know she sleeps a lot after her booster shots.

K.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kara,

So sorry to hear about your dad's health. Hugs to you and hope Gucci feels better, too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara- glad to hear he is on the rebound and glad you can stay home and love Gucci now.

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara,
I'm sorry I mised your mention of your dad. I'm glad he came through the surgery okay. I'll keep good thoughts that his recovery continues to go well.
I'm sorry to hear Gucci is feeling poorly after her vet visit. Poor baby. Those booster shots and vet visits are no fun at all.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara~ I had no idea you were going through this w/you dad. I'm glad to read he's home now. My mother went through this 7 yrs. ago and, although it slowed her down a bit, at age 83 she's doing ok. 

I'll keep you both in my prayers :hug:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*Kara.........*

So sorry I missed hearing of your Dad's surgery. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Kara I know what you're going through!
My father-in-law had exactly the same operation last week!

Sending you hugs!
Take care, 
Suzanne


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Kara, sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Thank you soooo much! :kiss: The most amazing people own Havs  K.


Kara, don't you mean Havs own the most amazing people???? I am so glad your dad is home making jokes... It is wonderful to see them have their spirit back... You and your dad are in my prayers.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, I hope your dad recovers really soon. :hug:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Kara I am so glad your dad is doing better and is at home. Going home always makes us feel better. 

As for the harness no worries and no rush at all. Life is hectic her also I completely understand.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kara that's wonderful that you dad is making jokes. Lifestyle changes are so hard. All you can do is support when he does the right things and try not to comment too much on the not so good choice.

Sorry Gucci is reacting to her boosters - can you try a little Benedryl? My first breeder always recommend this before and 8 hours later and it makes a world of difference. I use the children's disolve strips and 1/2 strip works great for 10 lbs of dog. Or girl. As the case may be.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kara- I'm hoping for a quick recovery for your Dad. I'm sure all of this is stressful for you. Take care of yourself, and I hope Gucci feels better soon too!:hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara, I have been out of pocket lately and missed this thread. I am so glad to hear that your Dad is home and rcovering! My prayers are with you and your family! :hug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara,

I am glad your dad is home and doing better. We are sending healing vibes your dad's way. How's Gucci girl???


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Kara,

I am so sorry to hear about your Dad, remember I am only 45 minutes away if you need me. I know you have tons of friends, but if you need me, call or email. I will be praying for fast recovery and for back to normal life.

xxoo
Robin


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Kara, I'm still praying for you dad and I'm happy to hear he is home and feeling more like himself. It will be tough for him to make the lifestyle changes, but hopefullly with his wonderful family supporting him, (not to mention lots of prayers from the forum)he'll be able to manage. Please make sure you are taking care of YOU during this time too. Sending rubbles for Miss Gucci and hope she feels better quick too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks EVERYONE!  He really does sound 'okay', and I know mind is a lot over matter, and he has a zillion people praying for him, he's very involved with his church and my mom said the whole town has stopped by, and even his preacher has come to pray with him several times, I know that's helping him 

Gucci was mad at me for 2 days over the shots. lol She's such a little drama queen. She has been sitting on the floor next to me (and not right beside me on the couch as usual!) Brat! ound: But she's up here w/ me today, so I guess shes forgotten about the traumatic experience!

Robin, did you get my email about the playdate on the 19th? I'm not sure we will be there, I won't know til that week but it is much closer to your house! I hope you can make it!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad to know your Dad is doing well after his surgery. My DH went through the same thing 5 years ago. I remember how scared "I" was and stressed to the max. It's amazing how things have changed in the medical field and heart patients seem to do so well. DH was great for about 6 months with diet and exercise -- then fell back into his old pattern. Life changes are hard for anyone. I pray your Dad will continue to do well.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Kara,

Just saw this thread and am glad all is well.

Hugs,

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just read Missy's thread and came across the news about your dad, Kara. I am sorry he had to go through all that, but very happy that he seems much better for it now. It's a huge stress on everyone, isn't it? (((hugs)))

I miss your posts, girl!! I hope you will get more time to visit here come fall. I'm very excited about meeting you in Richmond, btw!!! :biggrin1: 

Poor little Guccigirl. I'm looking forward to finally meeting her too.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kara just got caught up on this thread. So glad to hear your dad is feeling decent and that his mood is upbeat. Poor little drama queen. I am going to try and schedule a CERF visit for Posh today, I'm sure even with that she'll be a little drama girl.


----------

